# Smart goats well suited for tasks



## ReNat

Goats are smart and well suited to the tasks.


----------



## ReNat

My children are involved with harness goat Martin.


----------



## ReNat

А







little more


----------



## ReNat

Children sledding and doing with harness and goat Martin


----------



## Dwarf Dad

ReNat said:


> Goats are smart and well suited to the tasks.
> View attachment 144105
> View attachment 144105


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ReNat

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Мany thanks!


----------



## ReNat

The young goat Fluff that helps the goat Martin.


----------



## ReNat

mariarose said:


> @ReNat Martin is wonderful! What breed is he?
> 
> @Damfino That is such a wonderful "trick" to have taught him. Fantastic.


Mother goat Alpine, dad goat did not belong to us, we do not know what breed it is, it happened.
Goats are easy to train. Everyone can try to find a common language with the stake.


----------



## Trollmor

@ReNat Looks like Martin on your avatar? To me, he looks fertile, that is great! 

How did you do to train him? Is he actually being trained by the children also, or is he baby-sitting them?


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> @ReNat Looks like Martin on your avatar? To me, he looks fertile, that is great!
> 
> How did you do to train him? Is he actually being trained by the children also, or is he baby-sitting them?



View attachment 144139
View attachment 144139

Children take part in the upbringing of the goat Martin 1/3 goat Needs affection and at the same time firmness in intentions.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> @Damfino I have heard of dogs trained to pick up dropped things, to turn on and off lights, etc. I think they were called service dogs, and I THINK they can be trained by an interested private person, although maybe the professional trainer is doing it better.
> 
> When thinking of blind guidance dogs, I feel rather bad remembering that the person who gets such a dog has no obligation to treat it well. That is a weakness of the system here. How is it over there, in the US?
> 
> And thanks to Damfino for sharing a bit about clicker training. We get inspired to try!


I think that Yandex Navigator for the blind, is ready. Dog guide, better than all the other animals.


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> I think that Yandex Navigator for the blind, is ready. Dog guide, better than all the other animals.


Me no understand! (headsmash)


----------



## ReNat

toth boer goats said:


> How neat.


Yes, very good! 
The first experience, Martin's goat, a hike for water in the forest to the source.


----------



## Trollmor

Martin seems to be extremely calm and stable. Good thing he is fertile (?), so that this feature can be transferred to the next generation!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Me no understand! (headsmash)


I'm sorry, don't take it so personally, I just wanted to say that the goat won't fit as a guide and a helper.

Very frightening to goat Martin move through stream.
View attachment 144169
View attachment 144169
View attachment 144169


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Martin seems to be extremely calm and stable. Good thing he is fertile (?), so that this feature can be transferred to the next generation!


But then he'll smell, and Martin works with the kids at the fairs.


----------



## ReNat

The first experience in making a halter for Martin with his own hands.


----------



## ReNat

What it took for the halter, old straps and rivets.


----------



## ReNat

The first Martin goat cart I made out of a pram.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! Great they can do so much.


----------



## Damfino

Nice goats! It's great to see them doing a bit of harness work!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Martin is awesome!


----------



## ReNat

Amazing animals surround us and we people can only turn the talents of animals for good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Welcome to the forum ReNat! 
Your work with Martin is wonderful to see. He's a handsome goat. I love the fact that your children are so involved too. I really look forward to your posts and learning about goats from Russia. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures too they're a joy to see.


----------



## ReNat

GoofyGoat said:


> Welcome to the forum ReNat!
> Your work with Martin is wonderful to see. He's a handsome goat. I love the fact that your children are so involved too. I really look forward to your posts and learning about goats from Russia. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures too they're a joy to see.


Hi thanks for your interest and a warm welcome!









The eldest son leaves with a goat Martin and freshly painted cart. April 2018


----------



## elvis&oliver

Welcome and this is wonderful! Thank you for sharing what a joy it is to see such care in your training and children involved. Looking forward to seeing more of your pics and hearing about your training in Russia.


----------



## ReNat

elvis&oliver said:


> Welcome and this is wonderful! Thank you for sharing what a joy it is to see such care in your training and children involved. Looking forward to seeing more of your pics and hearing about your training in Russia.


Thank you, this is the first experience of keeping and working with goats. Before that, we lived only in the city, and in 2016 we bought a house in the village and 10 goats. We have four children, three boys and one girl.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> View attachment 144171
> 
> I'm sorry, don't take it so personally, I just wanted to say that the goat won't fit as a guide and a helper.
> 
> Very frightening to goat Martin move through stream.
> View attachment 144169
> View attachment 144169
> View attachment 144169


Oh, I take everything personally! *joking* No, I often have difficulties with both the English language, and with these modern things called Apps and the like. I have no intention to start using apps!
:ahh: At least not more than I really have to! :ahh:

But Martin at that stream is awesome! Clearly frightening place, and what is he doing? Flies to the security at home? Gets entangled in the harness? Starts fussing about the sledge getting onto his hind legs? No, he just stands still, thinking! Congrats to that billy!!


ReNat said:


> But then he'll smell, and Martin works with the kids at the fairs.


He could have a shower before meeting his young costumers! Uff, goats generally do not like to get wet. 

He is so beautiful with the pile and the thick horns!

Oh, I only now saw that you actually live in Russia! Nice to meet another non-American here! I get even more curious on Martin's breed, are his relatives of some traditional rural kind? He is rather similar to the goats I had. :inlove:


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Oh, I only now saw that you actually live in Russia! Nice to meet another non-American here! I get even more curious on Martin's breed, are his relatives of some traditional rural kind? He is rather similar to the goats I had. :inlove:


Me, too, very pleased that you there is. Breed Martin as we say a large local nobleman plus Alpine. 
After two months of training Martin Kozel, after we made the harness and cart with our hands, we first went to the city which is about 25 km away from us.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love all the pics.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awesome picture! Goats truly are amazing.



ReNat said:


> After two months of training Martin Kozel, after we made the harness and cart with our hands, we first went to the city which is about 25 km away from us.
> View attachment 144269


I love the little tag along baby goat riding with them in the cart, lol.


----------



## ReNat

SandyNubians said:


> Awesome picture! Goats truly are amazing.
> 
> I love the little tag along baby goat riding with them in the cart, lol.


The little goat was accustomed to work and attention from the public.


----------



## ReNat

The first attraction of the children. For citizens it was also the first time a like riding on a goat.


----------



## elvis&oliver

Live these!


----------



## Trollmor

#33: Teaching the young! #34 below: Teaching, who knows who is teaching whom? :


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> #33: Teaching the young! #34 below: Teaching, who knows who is teaching whom? :


(highfive)








Gathered on a trip to Moscow with a goat and two children went 311 ml. one way by car and back 311 ml.


----------



## ReNat

Interesting story, is the merit of dogs border collie.


----------



## ReNat

On red square in Moscow there were some events and everything was blocked.


----------



## ReNat

Excursion to Moscow, Solyanka street.


----------



## ReNat

Tour of Moscow, Kolomenskoye Park and the residence of Tsar Alexei Mikhailovich.


----------



## ReNat

Tour of Moscow, Kolomenskoye Park and the residence of Tsar Alexei Mikhailovich.


----------



## ReNat

Tour of Moscow, Kolomenskoye Park.


----------



## ReNat

Tour of Moscow, Kolomenskoye Park and the Moskva river.


----------



## ReNat

We return home, stop on the road, the goat stagnated and warming up.


----------



## ReNat

How's that for you guys?


----------



## Damfino

Great photos! It looks like Martin is a real trooper! It's fun to see all the places you take him. I love the video of the beautiful black and white goats with the border collies, and the video of the goat and monkey has always been one of my favorites. It takes a lot of time and patience to teach a goat such a trick!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Your pictures are great! We don't see picturesque areas of Moscow here. The idea here is that it is a dreary place. Martin goat is a blessing to you and your children.


----------



## ReNat

Touring the city of Orel (Eagle).


----------



## ReNat

Harvesting hay with the help of Martin.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Interesting story, is the merit of dogs border collie.


I wonder how they have done to train the animals to do these things. What, for example, if a horn accidently hits a horse belly?

How do you get something for Martin to eat in that stone desert?


----------



## ReNat

Goat after repeating the action once, remember the rhythm and route of movement.
There's enough food for Martin. Here in Russia people do not want to keep cattle, near the forest a lot of wild Apple, pear, strawberry, strawberry, grass is different, bushes and trees....


----------



## Trollmor

Nice photo with the bucket! I did not see him eating, so I wondered if perpaps this was not allowed in the city.


----------



## cristina-sorina

Very nice! Thank you for sharing. Martin is an extraordinary goat!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Nice photo with the bucket! I did not see him eating, so I wondered if perpaps this was not allowed in the city.


Martin enough an hour or two in the morning in a field of grass, so I give him grain oats, vegetables, carrots, apples, and skipped the bread to one loaf while in town. In the evening Martin also rests on the field.


----------



## ReNat

cristina-sorina said:


> Very nice! Thank you for sharing. Martin is an extraordinary goat!


Our family likes to work with goats, and goats like to work when they learn how to work with benefits.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, all wonderful.


----------



## ReNat

A trip to the sea in August 2018 with a sled goat Martin and children Timothy and Anastasia.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> View attachment 144457
> 
> Martin enough an hour or two in the morning in a field of grass, so I give him grain oats, vegetables, carrots, apples, and skipped the bread to one loaf while in town. In the evening Martin also rests on the field.


Yes, of course!  I was wondering about the long days when pulling the chart 25 kms to and fro, and in addition spending "working time" with children and traffic in the "stone desert".


ReNat said:


> View attachment 144459
> 
> Our family likes to work with goats, and goats like to work when they learn how to work with benefits.


YESSS!!
(highfive):inlove::nod::nod:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Very cute! I love all your pictures! He is a good boy!


----------



## ReNat

My third son, loves his father


----------



## Trollmor

Not too heavy a load?


----------



## ReNat

15 kg goat carries easily.


----------



## ReNat

Аp!


----------



## ReNat




----------



## catharina

I enjoyed all of your photographs very much! Thank you for showing us everything Martin can do.

You live in a beautiful place.


----------



## ReNat

We areж watching hockey Alexander (Ovechkin Lamb) well don
My children, the third son with 1.8 years on roller skates
A goat is easier to teach to work than to teach a child to roller skate.


----------



## Trollmor

Very kind buck, that Martin! Most other bucks would express "Don't Touch!" if someone grabs the horns like that!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Very kind buck, that Martin! Most other bucks would express "Don't Touch!" if someone grabs the horns like that!


Martin is very kind and calm bucks and fit as a dog can lick the person's not holding his head on his knees.


----------



## ReNat

Let's continue our trip to the black sea.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it.


----------



## ReNat

The schedule for the sea was such, from morning till evening rest, in the evening two hours Martin works.


----------



## ReNat

Martin is waiting for customers.


----------



## Sheikh Rafay

We have also started goat farming


----------



## ReNat

Sheikh Rafay said:


> We have also started goat farming


Great, good luck breeding goats! What breeds of goats live in your area?


----------



## ReNat

Okay, let's continue the adventures of Martin the goat.


----------



## Trollmor

Sheikh Rafay said:


> We have also started goat farming


Very Welcome to the Goat Spot!

I am very interested in learning more about goat herding in Pakistan, from many points of view. Can you start a thread about it? @toth boer goats et.al., will it be a good idea to put that thread under "Welcome"?


----------



## toth boer goats

Learning more about goat herding in Pakistan, would be better placed under Goat frenzy.


----------



## ReNat

What else can goats do?
"A California surfer buys a goat to clear his family's property of weeds and ends up teaching it to catch waves".


----------



## Trollmor

Oh, dear! Balancing is for sure a goaty thing, but they generally detest water ...


----------



## ReNat




----------



## groovyoldlady

I love seeing all these pictures of Martin and your beautiful children. Thank you for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## Damfino

Goats generally do hate water, but they can learn to overcome their fear/hate. We make sure all of our packgoats know how to swim.


----------



## Trollmor

Yupp, all mine hated the slightest drop of water! Imagine, hate to get wet in your hair, and have hair all over the body! It never occurred to me to take them to the beach. But, I never experienced such a heat as is indicated by those very short shadows.

Very nice pictures, I agree!


----------



## ReNat

Tigers in the circus jump through a ring of fire, fire for animals is much worse than water, but tigers have been taught to overcome terror. Goat Martin takes an example from the children and we forced him a little at the beginning. Everything is compensated by love, although the goat chooses his leader among the people and loves him more than anyone.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Everything is compensated by love.
> View attachment 144921


YESSS!! (But Martin's horns are much more beautiful with their natural colour!)


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> YESSS!! (But Martin's horns are much more beautiful with their natural colour!)


Many ladies paint their nails and we thought that the gold horns will be very beautiful. We have a fairy tale about a silver hoof, it brought us to certain thoughts.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Many ladies paint their nails.


True. I sometimes find that ugly, too...


ReNat said:


> We have a fairy tale about a silver hoof.


Sounds interesting, I will "listen" if you tell us. (But maybe that would be off topic. (blush)

Maybe I should add, and stess, that I find Martin's horns and beard *very nice*!


----------



## Damfino

Martin is clearly a very special goat.


----------



## Trollmor

Yes, I do admire his temper!


----------



## ReNat

Damfino said:


> Martin is clearly a very special goat.


I found it in open sources on other sites. You are a very passionate and friendly couple in the training of working goats, Nan and Phil I admire your joint work.
Your goats are sure to be friends with the people of Sputnik, like Martin.
For my friend from Sweden
Briefly. 
The tale of the wild goat silver hoof who where hit by the hoof there are gems to find. Once he jumped to the estate of the poor but good people and a whole bag snitched his hoof them jewelry, then fled into the woods since no one saw but the stones are emeralds in the forest find.


----------



## ReNat

[ I sometimes find that ugly, too..]


Trollmor said:


> True. I sometimes find that ugly, too...


I understand you, the woman who works with his hands doesn't grow his nails. My wife doesn't do makeup or manicures with pedicures either. Buster Martin when work needs to Shine, like children. While skiing kids we give them all sorts of tales about the forest wolves and the miraculous salvation of the brave goat Martin gold horns.


----------



## ReNat

A little more about goat training.


----------



## Damfino

What a great video!


----------



## Trollmor

How many of those tricks have you managed to teach one of your goats? The thing with these circus goats is that they do so many tricks i a row.

About half of the tricks I have done with my goats - but really not all of them with the SAME individual! The one who could lie down on command used to BAAAA in protest every time - but she did it for the treat!


----------



## Damfino

Our goats actually know a lot of those tricks. Maybe most of them. Finn is good at laying down, but Sputnik doesn't like that one. We have not taught them to sit on their haunches (not sure how I could now that they're this big!), and we have not taught them to jump over each other's backs. We tried when they were little, but back then there was too much power discrepancy between them. Finn was to aggressive to allow Sputnik to jump over his back, and Sputnik was afraid to let Finn jump over him. They weren't a good match for that trick when they were small, and now they're so big I'm not sure they could start learning it. Our big horned boys definitely don't crawl under our legs, but Sputnik can jump through quite a small hoop. I like the Spanish Walk trick. I should teach that one to Sputnik, but not while I'm straddling him--he's way too tall! Maybe if I wore stilts....


----------



## MadCatX

okay how did I miss this....these Goats are awesome


----------



## Damfino

I'm going to add... that last video just made my husband's day. I think he watched it three times and shared it on Facebook this morning. The Mexican music and costumes are incredible!


----------



## Trollmor

I thought as much, Damfino's goats could know some of those tricks! The jump over one another trick I have seen by some of Bodil Granberg's tricks, but she is dead now, unfortunately.

The spanish walk is here proven not needing any soring, HA! 

Any other goats in here knowing tricks?


----------



## Trollmor

Yes, even I clicked on it, in spite of all the kBs ... Thanks ReNat!


----------



## MadCatX

Wow - Australia...Sweden..Canada..and Now Russia. this is awesome yall. We get to talk, compare notes, and just see how wonderful these goats are across the world from us.
@ReNat Welcome! I love the pics from the goats in Russia...I cant believe how behaved they are. 
@Damfino that breed of goat has to have something to them, because aren't they Alpines? I mean they seem highly intelligent.


----------



## ReNat

Yes, the video is good work, I'm impressed. Walking the goat on the fence, the next step, walking the goat on the rope.


----------



## Trollmor

MadCatX said:


> Wow - Australia...Sweden..Canada..and Now Russia.


And Pakistan. Maybe we could start a thread about goat keeping in different parts of the globe? I think only pigs, chicken, and dogs are more wide spread over the Earth than goats. And humans, yes, we are perhaps the most wide spread species.

Sorry I don't yet find my way on this forum, but as soon as someone has the thread started, I will read it with great interest. And contribute, if I can.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Yes, the video is good work, I'm impressed. Walking the goat on the fence, the next step, walking the goat on the rope.


How was it, one or two of them surfed? Or was that a photo trick?


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Wow - Australia...Sweden..Canada..and Now Russia. this is awesome yall. We get to talk, compare notes, and just see how wonderful these goats are across the world from us.
> @ReNat Welcome! I love the pics from the goats in Russia...I cant believe how behaved they are.
> @Damfino that breed of goat has to have something to them, because aren't they Alpines? I mean they seem highly intelligent.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> How was it, one or two of them surfed? Or was that a photo trick?


Why do you burn a stuffed goat in Sweden?


----------



## Damfino

MadCatX said:


> @Damfino that breed of goat has to have something to them, because aren't they Alpines? I mean they seem highly intelligent.


The ones in that Mexican trick video are Nubians, which is a breed usually renowned for its stupidity. I've heard it said that Nubians' brains fell out their ears! Personally, I don't think Nubians are dumb, but I don't think they possess above-average intelligence either. Sputnik and Finn are half Nubian and are definitely not stupid! I'm pretty sure all goat breeds are quite intelligent, and all are motivated by food, so even if they're not terribly smart they can still learn!


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Why do you burn a stuffed goat in Sweden?
> View attachment 145859


Well, I don't!!! And I heard it has "survived" this year, YEAHHH!


----------



## MadCatX

See that just goes to show you how smart of an animal they really are.


----------



## MadCatX

LOL not to sound sterotypical American but...I pictured Russian goats being huge boer beasts with tons of fur for the Siberian Tundra  - I love that we have so many countries here. very Hoooman


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Damfino said:


> What a great video!


It sure is!
I was thinking of you and Phil at shows while I watched his video.


----------



## ReNat

Here goats 3 month. Interestingly, before the performance of goats are not fed to motivate them to work and how to be with goat berries?


----------



## ReNat

Since when did they train goats from 1-2 months?
Nubian goats fragments of the circus rehearsal.


----------



## Damfino

I just love these folks! My husband is now a subscriber to their YouTube channel. We start training our goats to do tricks at around 1-2 months old (whenever they first develop a taste for treats). Nubians sure are the cutest, aren't they?


----------



## MadCatX

gotees love treats


----------



## MadCatX

their tails are just wagging they love it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, just wow.


----------



## ReNat

Damfino said:


> I just love these folks! My husband is now a subscriber to their YouTube channel. We start training our goats to do tricks at around 1-2 months old (whenever they first develop a taste for treats). Nubians sure are the cutest, aren't they?


Nubians are good, funny ears. About to feed or not to feed that is the question? before the show?


----------



## Trollmor

I agree, it sounds cruel not to feed at all before training/performance. But to have them well interested in the treats, that is ok. I do similar when it is time to kill them, I certainly don't want them to have discomfort, but not totally filled neither. And CERTAINLY not being thirsty!

So I would suggest, as usual, give them hay/grass and water _ad lib_, and spare the treats for special occations, like milking, hoof trimming, training .._.

_(And I laughed half night at the scene with two goat trainers thanking for the applause, and two goats kneeling as they were trained, but totally absorbed by the treats somewhere under them!)


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> I agree, it sounds cruel not to feed at all before training/performance. But to have them well interested in the treats, that is ok. I do similar when it is time to kill them, I certainly don't want them to have discomfort, but not totally filled neither. And CERTAINLY not being thirsty!
> 
> So I would suggest, as usual, give them hay/grass and water _ad lib_, and spare the treats for special occations, like milking, hoof trimming, training .._.
> 
> _(And I laughed half night at the scene with two goat trainers thanking for the applause, and two goats kneeling as they were trained, but totally absorbed by the treats somewhere under them!)


Not to feed the animals, is often practiced, such as hunting dogs on the hunt, the scent of the dogs sensitive. Clearly, a hungry animal, thinks faster and responds to the treat, but still how to limit the goat berries during the show?


----------



## Damfino

A full, fat goat that is not hungry at all is going to be a lot less keen for treats (and therefore less interested learning new tricks) than one that has an edge of hunger. Obviously if they are extremely hungry it won't work because the hunger itself will distract them from learning. 

I don't know if there's anything to be done about goat berries except to train a goat to poop and pee on command. I'm sure it can be taught with patience and consistency, but we haven't done it ourselves.


----------



## Trollmor

Often practiced does not mean it is good! :inlove:

A fat goat is not at her/his best health.


----------



## ReNat

Here is found have trained goats.




https://rutube.ru/video/d63ee4b2b0550923a4c043495e982a06/


----------



## ReNat




----------



## Damfino

These are the greatest videos! _So many fun ideas!_ Sputnik and I will be busy this year once the weather turns nice!


----------



## ReNat

I wish you success, as I know you will need to make a small effort, as you and Sputnik have already done a lot of work. I saw a vidio story where the kid ~1 month did the trick of jumping over the obstacle and back following a hand in which was a bottle with a nipple.


----------



## toth boer goats

:neat:


----------



## Trollmor

WWWWWHHH, I wish I could just click on those films! But my internet connection will not allow it. Must remember this when next time in the library!


----------



## toth boer goats

That isn't fair, sorry you can't watch them.


----------



## Damfino

I got inspired and played with Sputnik for a long time this afternoon. We need to brush up on the old tricks before I can teach him new ones. He was "fetching" really well today. He also did a really good job jumping through the little hoola-hoop. He's a very big goat to jump through such a small hoop so I'm quite proud of him. I'd like to teach him to jump over my outstretched leg. I taught him to walk on his knees a couple of years ago but he's quite rusty at it right now and kept popping back up after about two steps. We'll have to work on that. I wish I had a sturdy pedestal for him to stand on that he could also roll. It would need to be strong but also lightweight. I'm not very good at building things.


----------



## ReNat

Goats do a lot of tricks voluntarily.


----------



## ReNat

I responded in Russian to a question about abstinence goats during the show. Feeding schedule of animals in the circus are trying to make in accordance with the approved Ringmaster (it is responsible for the use of an arena (or arenas) and in General areas of the circus) schedule of rehearsals and performances. Because in the circus almost always rehearsals with the animals are the very first, early in the morning, so that after that you can feed the animals. well, then the laws of physiology work: ate organic issued unscheduled. Well before the performance or rehearsals at unicartagena facilitating the issuing of organic matter already familiar to the animal (a dog Walker, cats are released into the enclosure with the trays, horses, Chagall, pinniped identity is perhaps some methods there... In General as pre-taught trainer


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> WWWWWHHH, I wish I could just click on those films! But my internet connection will not allow it. Must remember this when next time in the library!


My friend, can I help you?


----------



## Graced by Goats

ReNat said:


> Goats are smart and well suited to the tasks.
> View attachment 144105
> View attachment 144105


What breed of goat is this?


----------



## Graced by Goats

ReNat said:


> The first Martin goat cart I made out of a pram.
> View attachment 144185


Martin is such a handsome goat. Can you tell me a little about him? He's so smart, calm, patient, and well mannered from all of your pictures. Did you start training him when he was really young or did he just seem interested in working? He has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen on a goat. Wha breed is he?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Graced by Goats said:


> Martin is such a handsome goat. Can you tell me a little about him? He's so smart, calm, patient, and well mannered from all of your pictures. Did you start training him when he was really young or did he just seem interested in working? He has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen on a goat. Wha breed is he?


It may take him a while to answer. He is in Russia, about 8 or 9 time xones ahead of us.


----------



## Graced by Goats

Dwarf Dad said:


> It may take him a while to answer. He is in Russia, about 8 or 9 time xones ahead of us.


I thought I read that. Do you have any idea what type of goat Merlin is? Kiko or cashmere? I'm trying to figure it out. He is the most gorgeous goat if seen this far.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Graced by Goats said:


> I thought I read that. Do you have any idea what type of goat Merlin is? Kiko or cashmere? I'm trying to figure it out. He is the most gorgeous goat if seen this far.


In the first page of this thread @ReNat says that Martin's dam is an Alpine and sire unknown.


----------



## Graced by Goats

Dwarf Dad said:


> In the first page of this thread @ReNat says that Martin's dam is an Alpine and sire unknown.


I did see that. That must have been a special sire. I have alpines and they don't even resemble him except possibly by shape. I'm so fascinated by this particular goat.


----------



## ReNat

Graced by Goats said:


> I did see that. That must have been a special sire. I have alpines and they don't even resemble him except possibly by shape. I'm soщ fascinated by this particular goat.[/QUOTE


 Can try to select a cross from Martin, the goats will be good. In the spring from Martin you can get down, very warm work mittens.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> My friend, can I help you?


No, I am afraid not. I pay my internet connection per transferred kilo-bite (kB), and a film contents many kilobites. So I have to go to the library, which is not quite close here.

But _spasiba_ so very much for your kindness!!!


----------



## Trollmor

Graced by Goats said:


> Martin is such a handsome goat. Can you tell me a little about him? He's so smart, calm, patient, and well mannered from all of your pictures. Did you start training him when he was really young or did he just seem interested in working? He has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen on a goat. Wha breed is he?


Yes, I also adore his temper. "Why panic, when I can think?"

His coat is very similar to the billies I had. They were traditional rural breed, well adapted to the circumstances here.

Hm, the old circumstances, I should say. When the humans relied on what they could grow on their land, and the products from their animals, to survive.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Graced by Goats said:


> I did see that. That must have been a special sire. I have alpines and they don't even resemble him except possibly by shape. I'm so fascinated by this particular goat.


I think he is a special goat, myself. He sort of resembles a fiber cross, with his hair do.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> No, I am afraid not. I pay my internet connection per transferred kilo-bite (kB), and a film contents many kilobites. So I have to go to the library, which is not quite close here.
> 
> But _spasiba_ so very much for your kindness!!!


Today you can manage the tariff without leaving your home, you transfer money and everything, in Russia the minimum unlimited cost is$ 4 per month. My family for 7 years do not have TV, it is convenient to choose programs that we watch.


----------



## ReNat

Graced by Goats said:


> Martin is such a handsome goat. Can you tell me a little about him? He's so smart, calm, patient, and well mannered from all of your pictures. Did you start training him when he was really young or did he just seem interested in working? He has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen on a goat. Wha breed is he?


Very nice that you liked Martin! As we say, " love is evil, to love is a goat." 
In Russia goat-this it's a shame if say on human, goat. I try to break the mentality of the Russians, the goat is obedient and intelligent creature. If the animal lives his life next to people, it lives by its own laws, and people suffer from a goat, goats fight, attack people, break the fence and barn. There are women who are afraid to go into the aviary to the goats, take an electro Shocker


----------



## Graced by Goats

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think he is a special goat, myself. He sort of resembles a fiber cross, with his hair do.


I was thinking he looked a bit Cashmere when his coat is full.


----------



## Graced by Goats

ReNat said:


> Very nice that you liked Martin! As we say, " love is evil, to love is a goat."
> In Russia goat-this it's a shame if say on human, goat. I try to break the mentality of the Russians, the goat is obedient and intelligent creature. If the animal lives his life next to people, it lives by its own laws, and people suffer from a goat, goats fight, attack people, break the fence and barn. There are women who are afraid to go into the aviary to the goats, take an electro Shocker


I can't begin to understand the need for an electro shocker. Martin looks like he belongs in the house. If I wasn't married Martin has all of the qualities I look for in a companion. He's smart, domesticated, well groomed, patient, great with children and he's darn handsome as well.

Did you raise him as a baby? When did you start training him? I'm sorry to be gushing over Martin. He's just so charismatic, smart, attractive.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Today you can manage the tariff without leaving your home, you transfer money and everything, in Russia the minimum unlimited cost is$ 4 per month. My family for 7 years do not have TV, it is convenient to choose programs that we watch.


Thank you, but I do not pay anything over the internet, only through my bank, for security reasons.


Graced by Goats said:


> If I wasn't married Martin has all of the qualities I look for in a companion.


Hihi, very well said!


----------



## ReNat

Graced by Goats said:


> I can't begin to understand the need for an electro shocker. Martin looks like he belongs in the house. If I wasn't married Martin has all of the qualities I look for in a companion. He's smart, domesticated, well groomed, patient, great with children and he's darn handsome as well.
> 
> Did you raise him as a baby? When did you start training him? I'm sorry to be gushing over Martin. He's just so charismatic, smart, attractive.


Martin was born March 20, 2017 ~ 2 PM, childbirth from the goat Rose I took personally, it was her first birth and was born only one kid whom we called Martin. Goats in the economy are unprofitable, they have to contain the whole year. In the beginning we tried to sell it, but there was no buyer. When he was 8 months old, we asked Martin to bring pine branches from the forest, he gladly brought, then the children asked to ride a sled, Martin drove the children. In Russia, very rarely asked to work for the benefit of goats, so buy a harness and stroller is impossible, had to take knowledge from the Internet, in the end we did it. So gradually Martin began to roll the children as an attraction earning money. When I wanted to sell Martin, I was ready to give him for$ 5, now Martin earns ~ $ 50 per hour, it has become a children's business, my children with Martin earn money when they have free time.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Thank you, but I do not pay anything over the internet, only through my bank, for security reasons.Hihi, very well said!


Clearly, it's more reliable.


----------



## Graced by Goats

ReNat said:


> Martin was born March 20, 2017 ~ 2 PM, childbirth from the goat Rose I took personally, it was her first birth and was born only one kid whom we called Martin. Goats in the economy are unprofitable, they have to contain the whole year. In the beginning we tried to sell it, but there was no buyer. When he was 8 months old, we asked Martin to bring pine branches from the forest, he gladly brought, then the children asked to ride a sled, Martin drove the children. In Russia, very rarely asked to work for the benefit of goats, so buy a harness and stroller is impossible, had to take knowledge from the Internet, in the end we did it. So gradually Martin began to roll the children as an attraction earning money. When I wanted to sell Martin, I was ready to give him for$ 5, now Martin earns ~ $ 50 per hour, it has become a children's business, my children with Martin earn money when they have free time.
> View attachment 146659


That is so amazing that your children play such a big part in the goat. They seem to be working so well. Goats and farm animals are really good things for children to experience.


----------



## ReNat

Graced by Goats said:


> That is so amazing that your children play such a big part in the goat. They seem to be working so well. Goats and farm animals are really good things for children to experience.


Yes, I absolutely agree with you. We specially bought a farm for ecological products from our garden and for our children. To the city 20 miles if we need we drive to the city with the kids in the winter swimming pool and ice rink.


----------



## ReNat

Want to try training using the clicker training method by Karen Pryor.
With the help of clicker training, you can train any animal, and even adjust the character of a person.


----------



## Damfino

I started clicker training Sputnik last summer and made a lot of progress very quickly. I don't use a handheld clicker though. I just click with my tongue. The purpose of the click is to tell the goat exactly when he did the correct move (or attempted the correct move) before he gets distracted by the food treat and forgets to pay attention to the command you gave. It's instantaneous feedback so once the goat learns to listen for that click, he starts to give the correct response very quickly.


----------



## Damfino

I like to have my hands free and a clicker gets in my way. Also, I tend to drop them and my timing is off when I use a hand-held clicker. I am good at clicking with my tongue and Sputnik knows what it means.


----------



## ReNat

Damfino said:


> I like to have my hands free and a clicker gets in my way. Also, I tend to drop them and my timing is off when I use a hand-held clicker. I am good at clicking with my tongue and Sputnik knows what it means.


Okay, thanks! A very good method kicker workout, understand what they want to achieve.


----------



## Trollmor

Me, too, I use my body for signals to my animals. I usually have my mouth and my fingers with me!  A whistle or a clicker would for sure be indoors when I need it!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Me, too, I use my body for signals to my animals. I usually have my mouth and my fingers with me!  A whistle or a clicker would for sure be indoors when I need it!


Forgive me, there is the science of conditioned reflexes and unconditioned reflexes in living beings. We build our relationships with animals on our own motives, but you must admit that this is not science. As I understand it, science confirms that the sounds when clicked should be the same throughout the animal's training course, otherwise the animal analyzes each time, rather than directly plays the sound of a conditioned reflex.


----------



## MadCatX

I used finger snaps for B and C, it worked pretty good. Man, now I want to visit Mother Russia, and check stuff out - I have always wanted to see Moscow...

So nows it's Australia, Japan, London, Moscow, etc etc etc.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Forgive me, there is the science of conditioned reflexes and unconditioned reflexes in living beings. We build our relationships with animals on our own motives, but you must admit that this is not science. As I understand it, science confirms that the sounds when clicked should be the same throughout the animal's training course, otherwise the animal analyzes each time, rather than directly plays the sound of a conditioned reflex.


I guess you are right, but in my case the choice is between training at all or training only once in a while. The tunge clicks are very similar from time to time, and me using a clicker, oh, then the time between deed and sound will be very much too long.

By the way, I have heard about both hens and other animals doing nice tricks after clicker training. One hen was actually playing the piano, after having picked grains from the keys. I do not know, though, if the hen played very well...


----------



## Damfino

Sputnik doesn't seem to care whether the click is exactly the same each time. He's a very clever goat and he knows that the click means he did the right thing and will get a reward. 

I sometimes think clicker trainers (the hardcore ones) don't give animals enough credit for their natural intelligence. They act as though the animal is a computer and training becomes more like programming. Animals are intelligent enough not to worry about the exact tone of a click. They can learn that all clicks mean the same thing.


----------



## MadCatX

The one thing I have noticed about goats vs other animals, is their snack knack. If they figure out they will get a treat, they will whatever it takes lol.


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> I used finger snaps for B and C, it worked pretty good. Man, now I want to visit Mother Russia, and check stuff out - I have always wanted to see Moscow...
> 
> So nows it's Australia, Japan, London, Moscow, etc etc etc.


Welcome to Russia and its capital Moscow. You can also visit the Golden ring of Russia consisting of ancient cities located around Moscow. I like to travel, too.


----------



## MadCatX

I love reading about things from people from other countries. Its not all stereotyped by the media.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> I guess you are right, but in my case the choice is between training at all or training only once in a while. The tunge clicks are very similar from time to time, and me using a clicker, oh, then the time between deed and sound will be very much too long.
> 
> By the way, I have heard about both hens and other animals doing nice tricks after clicker training. One hen was actually playing the piano, after having picked grains from the keys. I do not know, though, if the hen played very well...


That's right, I think that chicken paw can paint landscapes, play the piano.... only at his level.:cow:


----------



## ReNat

Damfino said:


> Sputnik doesn't seem to care whether the click is exactly the same each time. He's a very clever goat and he knows that the click means he did the right thing and will get a reward.
> 
> I sometimes think clicker trainers (the hardcore ones) don't give animals enough credit for their natural intelligence. They act as though the animal is a computer and training becomes more like programming. Animals are intelligent enough not to worry about the exact tone of a click. They can learn that all clicks mean the same thing.


Yes, I read about the conclusions of scientists who advise to be careful about clicker training, clicker eventually changes the consciousness of the coach. You claim that the goat has certain feelings for the person, goats can love, yearn for separation, cares. About dogs would know.


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> I love reading about things from people from other countries. Its not all stereotyped by the media.


Agree with you, fake news, that have us, that you have.


----------



## ReNat

Well friends, we have a 6.30 am today, my two boys Timothy (5 yrs.) and Tikhon (2yrs.) birthday, will be busy the whole day. Bye bye.


----------



## Trollmor

Damfino said:


> Sputnik doesn't seem to care whether the click is exactly the same each time. He's a very clever goat and he knows that the click means he did the right thing and will get a reward.
> 
> I sometimes think clicker trainers (the hardcore ones) don't give animals enough credit for their natural intelligence. They act as though the animal is a computer and training becomes more like programming. Animals are intelligent enough not to worry about the exact tone of a click. They can learn that all clicks mean the same thing.


Yes, but do not overestimate their language ability! When naming goats, I sometimes just changed one or two sounds between a mother an a daughter. Result: When I called one, both came!


ReNat said:


> Welcome to Russia and its capital Moscow.


And don't forget to visit Goat Martin!


ReNat said:


> my two boys Timothy (5 yrs.) and Tikhon (2yrs.) birthday, will be busy the whole day. Bye bye.


Happy birthday!


----------



## ReNat

Hello my friends, I'm with you.


----------



## MadCatX

Hey @ReNat ! hope today is a good one


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good morning.


----------



## Trollmor

At the library: I have now seen your films. ReNat, and liked most of them!  Only they do not like it when they slide! But many nice jumps on those films! I very much liked the flock of goats in the circus; they seemed to like the performance. The two pregnant (?) goats on the stage, seemed to dislike the slippery surface. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> At the library: I have now seen your films. ReNat, and liked most of them!  Only they do not like it when they slide! But many nice jumps on those films! I very much liked the flock of goats in the circus; they seemed to like the performance. The two pregnant (?) goats on the stage, seemed to dislike the slippery surface. Thank you for sharing!


Glad you liked the video. It is better to choose boys for the show, they are not pregnant.


Dwarf Dad said:


> Good morning.





MadCatX said:


> Hey @ReNat ! hope today is a good one


Hi! Thank you all well, am moving goats in city.A small town with 100 000 population of Zheleznogorsk of Kursk. Goats will live on the outskirts of the city, near ravines and wild fields, there is a place where to graze goats.


----------



## Trollmor

Also pregnant goats can show tricks, only the first one (with the paper flowers on the head and belly) looked scared. She did not like to climb up onto that balance bar, it seemed to me as if she well knew what it feels like to fall down.

Also the two wethers in the training studio in the barn seemed to dislike the tables they were training to jump between. Look carefully, and you'll see that they slide slightly. Give them a better surface, and they will do the tricks more willingly!

I very much liked the hen walking between the human legs. She looked as if to say "Well, if I can make you a favour in this way. You usually give me treats afterwards."


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Also pregnant goats can show tricks, only the first one (with the paper flowers on the head and belly) looked scared. She did not like to climb up onto that balance bar, it seemed to me as if she well knew what it feels like to fall down.
> 
> Also the two wethers in the training studio in the barn seemed to dislike the tables they were training to jump between. Look carefully, and you'll see that they slide slightly. Give them a better surface, and they will do the tricks more willingly!
> 
> I very much liked the hen walking between the human legs. She looked as if to say "Well, if I can make you a favour in this way. You usually give me treats afterwards."


You're very attentive to detail. I want to see pregnant goats make the tasks pretty well, I think that goat 4 months pregnant. Well done goat, pregnant women are especially handsome.


----------



## Trollmor

I do not know how it comes, but I sort of see it from the goat's point of view. As you might have already noticed.


----------



## ReNat

Back up a little subject, Martin in the city of Orel


----------



## Trollmor

Martin seems to be able to handle most surroundings.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Martin seems to be able to handle most surroundings.


I think his ability to take the children.

We have in Russia on March 10 farewell to winter and broad Maslenitsa, will eat pancakes, drink tea... beer for my horse. I will try to make a photo and video from this event.

And now another summer photo.


----------



## MadCatX

how many kilos is Martin bro?


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> how many kilos is Martin bro?


In view of ~ 50-60 kg. in 2018 he pulled in tow a car with driver weight +1200 kg. for a distance of 1 km. in the summer I'll try to make a video on this topic.


----------



## MadCatX

LOL Holy crap hes a beast.


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> LOL Holy crap hes a beast.


Yes, Martin behaved as the real fighter and the goat monster, from start Martin made a slip and I helped him to pull off the car, and then everything is OK.


----------



## Trollmor

Do you let others drive him?


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Do you let others drive him?


Maybe nominate Martin for the Guinness book of records. Need to think. 10.03. 2019. Martin set his own record, with 11 to 15 hours transported in a cart 130 children. The duration of the trip was 5 minutes.


----------



## MadCatX

Martin's pulling power is insane. so much for the Russian bear..how about the Russian GOAT


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Martin's pulling power is insane. so much for the Russian bear..how about the Russian GOAT


Great idea, my friend. Martin the goat is powerful.


----------



## ReNat

Pancake Shrove Tuesday March 10, Russian goat Martin rolls the children.


----------



## ReNat

A little photo of this holiday.


----------



## MadCatX

awesome pics man..Martin showing his goat prowess!


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> awesome pics man..Martin showing his goat prowess!


Watch the video about the pancake festival.


----------



## MadCatX

Martin Alert 2:25 mins in, happily being petted by kids 

Love it bro - love seeing it. I love seeing unbiased movies of folks just having a good time.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Maybe nominate Martin for the Guinness book of records. Need to think. 10.03. 2019. Martin set his own record, with 11 to 15 hours transported in a cart 130 children. The duration of the trip was 5 minutes.


Was he not very tired afterwards?

Looking at the photo with Martin and the child, I wonder, does Martin maybe add the most to the good of this world by teaching all these children a bit of LOVE for all living creatures?

*will try to see the film next time in the library!*


----------



## ReNat

I try to keep Martin in good physical shape, but in winter he was a lot of idleness and little work. After 4 hours of continuous work Martin was very tired, in the end he even lay down right on aswalt. The next day I was surprised to see that Martin refuses oats and does not eat even crackers, but only hay eats. I gave him two days off.


----------



## MadCatX

That goat right there knows the working regiment haha


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> That goat right there knows the working regiment haha


I have in Russia not far about 400 kilometers in side, in city of Voronezh there is competitor goat Yashka, he simply rolls children, his video sent on Russian TV and he became known. I want to glorify Martin by towing a car and sending a video to TV. If you're my friends, I with his hand profinite Martin as the famous goat in both hemispheres of the earth, I will make a banner with logo Pak a goat and the spotgoat website. what are your thoughts?


----------



## MadCatX

Hey bro, I got movies of mine just chilling out around the yard, you post it Ill see about what we can do to publish it around. 

Make Martin the Russian Goat of POWER!


----------



## Trollmor

Do not forget that Martin's best contribution to this world is his friendliness!


----------



## ReNat

Oh yeah, but there are dollars and other rattles, we offered them to mutually calculate OK, now kindness and friendship factor, money to make money: (but if you make money out of money, what will people eat? Where is the product?

Now I'll be a little more moral and spiritual, we have in Russia, great lent of 50 days, do not eat meat, fish, egg, dairy products, only fruits and vegetables ме eat. Just do not hurt people, apologize for the offense, and do not intentionally people any harm, but only good.

According to the Russian tradition I'm sorry, everyone,for intentionally and not intentionally caused hurt!


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Watch the video about the pancake festival.


Hey, ReNat, why are you burning a Babushka? Here, "only" a straw buck is being burnt &#8230;


----------



## ReNat

Goat Martin liked the tree house.


----------



## Trollmor

Did he climb those stairs? Unbelievable! How did he get _down_???


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Did he climb those stairs? Unbelievable! How did he get _down_???


You know how goats can run up and down mountains.

I want to show Martin Siberia, taiga, rivers and mountains.

I think it will be difficult to implement, we to Siberia 8 000 km 4800 miles.


----------



## ReNat

Hello all my American friends. Once again, I present to you goat Martin, crossing the river into the Ford.


----------



## MadCatX

Martin the Super GEUGHT! Good to see you comrade!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Wow! My goats HATE water lol!


----------



## ReNat

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Wow! My goats HATE water lol!


My goats hate water, too, and I use it when I drive the goats out to pasture, clean up the bridge over the stream.




I take this opportunity to offer you bells that I make myself, they are suitable for goats, cows, horses. Price 1 bell 3 $ + shipment. Can engrave any inscription or drawing on a bell, the price will be above 5 $.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:mg:

My goats hate water too, they think they are going to melt.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Martin is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## MadCatX

LOL I love the wood bridge man haha


----------



## ReNat

29.07. 2019. I was with the kids and goat Martin in the arboretum.


----------



## MadCatX

LOL Brother, Martin is a beast. he can pull like its nobodies business.


----------



## ReNat

Tried to tow the car, that's what happened.


----------



## MadCatX

HAHAHAH - Okay now you're showing off lolol very very cool bro wow.


----------



## ReNat

My kids are on Martin.


----------



## ReNat

A warm and Sunny day, my children and I visited our city arboretum where we had a good rest, the children actively played and got hungry, had a snack with cottage cheese casserole and drank a bottle of goat's milk.


----------



## ReNat

Martin also had rest and food.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

@ReNat ,will you take a picture of one of your bells, and post the picture and a description in the forum that is for selling items? I might be interested.


----------



## Damfino

Go Martin!


----------



## MadCatX

I like that bell to, Clyde has one but i need to get one for Bon.


----------



## Trollmor

I dislike those bells, but that's me.


----------



## ReNat

Martin goes into the Ford of the stream, under the direction of my daughter.


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> I dislike those bells, but that's me.


As they say Russian "the taste and color of comrades no"


----------



## MadCatX

Neit Neit


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Neit Neit


??


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> As they say Russian "the taste and color of comrades no"


Sorry, I do not understand.


----------



## ReNat

Martin is running a 5 year old son.


----------



## MadCatX

I was showing you my russian skills hahaha


----------



## Trollmor

Ahaaa ... (doh) I read "neat", and you meant "njet" -? (blush)


----------



## MadCatX

I meant No in Russian hahha


----------



## MadCatX

Ха-ха, козел Рената Мартин - гордость матери России!
Kha-kha, kozel Renata Martin - gordost' materi Rossii!


----------



## ReNat

There are very few harness goats in Russia. The very word" goat" said to another person is a serious insult with unpredictable consequences. People living in the city went wild, some saw animals only in pictures. 
Goat Martin and I break stereotypes and reveal love and kindness in people.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Goat Martin and I break stereotypes and reveal love and kindness in people.


 (thumbup) (thumbup) (clap)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

ReNat said:


> There are very few harness goats in Russia. The very word" goat" said to another person is a serious insult with unpredictable consequences. People living in the city went wild, some saw animals only in pictures.
> Goat Martin and I break stereotypes and reveal love and kindness in people.


Here we jokingly call elderly who are stubborn "you old goat". I used to work with a man, Billy Goat, who would always shake his head and say no to any new idea. lol
His real name was Kenneth.


----------



## ReNat

Dwarf Dad said:


> Here we jokingly call elderly who are stubborn "you old goat". I used to work with a man, Billy Goat, who would always shake his head and say no to any new idea. lol
> His real name was Kenneth.


To say " no "is 100% a feature of the Russian language, then even if you say" Yes "in the future.

Stubbornness in achieving an evil goal, the informer, the police, all of them are called goats, obstinate woman, she's a goat.


----------



## Trollmor

In Sweden you may be "stubborn like an old goat", or sometimes "stubborn like a pig", and this is only a degree of stubbornness. But if someone is calling someone a "billy-buck", this is only negative, and it has to do only with "making lots of children with many women"

The devil is often painted as a buck on his hind legs. This does not correspond with the pre-Christian belief that the god Thor was pulled by two bucks, when he went around in the air fighting evil.

So Martin, Sputnik, Finn, and the others, are carrying a mantle from ancient times!


----------



## ReNat

Who may impose the sound on this video 



 the song Nazareth - Claim to Fame


----------



## ReNat

My friend the trainer, Emilia, works with sheep, Lama, camel.


----------



## ReNat

My friend the trainer, Emilia, still about her works with sheep.


----------



## MadCatX

awesome!


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> awesome!


Yes I agree with you, to teach a sheep harder than a goat, but people have and it turns out.


----------



## goathiker

My daughter and I had a wether sheep trained for packing. He did very well and even went to a goat rendy. Unfortunately, a loose dog attacked him on a beach trip and ended his career at age 6.

To clear up that quote... If the person brought into your home hates the colors and can't stand your food, it would probably be impossible to be true friends.


----------



## ReNat

goathiker said:


> My daughter and I had a wether sheep trained for packing. He did very well and even went to a goat rendy. Unfortunately, a loose dog attacked him on a beach trip and ended his career at age 6.
> 
> To clear up that quote... If the person brought into your home hates the colors and can't stand your food, it would probably be impossible to be true friends.


In the Russian language there is such a thing, " we are all people, but not all of us are human!"


----------



## MadCatX

haha I like that.


----------



## ReNat

Goat Martin took part in a historical and cultural event.


----------



## MadCatX

Martin is such a good goat man, wow what a prized animal.


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Martin is such a good goat man, wow what a prized animal.


I'm sure if you start to deal with any asshole that he will definitely attain positive abilities, he gradually usovershenstvuetsya, of course, the amendment in the nature of a goat.


----------



## MadCatX

HAHAA - yes sir you are right!


----------



## ReNat

Hello my American friends. We will consider this page as Russian, OK. I Wanted to please you in the new year 2020, our rural art, a parody from Dmitry, where he sings about life on the farm, which he chose and he is quite happy with this life.


----------



## MadHouse

I love ot! Watched it 4 times and sent to my german and georgian friends on Germany.
Thanks
Happy new year to you too!


----------



## MadCatX

Happy New Year Bro! Hope all is well over there!


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Happy New Year Bro! Hope all is well over there!


Yes, everything is OK! Merry Christmas and happy new year! We have a vacation until January 12, bought the children as a gift puzzles, now I'm connected, play with the children. The weather is extremely warm, and we still rollerblade down the street. For us it is a horror, there is no snow!


----------



## MadHouse

ReNat said:


> Yes, everything is OK! Merry Christmas and happy new year! We have a vacation until January 12, bought the children as a gift puzzles, now I'm connected, play with the children. The weather is extremely warm, and we still rollerblade down the street. For us it is a horror, there is no snow!


That is crazy weather!


----------



## ReNat

MadHouse said:


> I love ot! Watched it 4 times and sent to my german and georgian friends on Germany.
> Thanks
> Happy new year to you too!


It's nice that you liked it, it's great, modern song art, helps young people to decide in life and choose the right direction. Although, this is very rare.


----------



## MadCatX

Warm in Russia - wow that sounds weird brother!


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> Warm in Russia - wow that sounds weird brother!


Hi bro, how are you? Today, January 8, we will have a temperature outside-0C, 32f. Russia is big, I live in the far West of the country, 11 time zones, the weather changes in different places.


----------



## MadCatX

ReNat said:


> Hi bro, how are you? Today, January 8, we will have a temperature outside-0C, 32f. Russia is big, I live in the far West of the country, 11 time zones, the weather changes in different places.


No to bad - similiar temperatures here on the east coast. Been getting my chickens ready for laying and such. Normal stuff. So you're closer to the Ukraine and Germany then?


----------



## Trollmor

The weather IS crazy! Not much snow in Sweden either. (Only one time zone!)


----------



## ReNat

I have heard that the Americans do not share difficulties and you do not empathize with each other, we have a different way. However, talking on your forum, I came to the conclusion that mostly Americans, at least those who keep goats, are normal people, and we all share one significant phenomenon, we are all people and this is the main one. 

So here is friends my, in my family time come sorrow, 24. 02. "My wife died. Now I have to live in a new reality, in the morning I send two children to school, one to kindergarten (preschool), another one is 3 years old, this child was taken by his grandmother to her house to live for a while, since the grandmother is retired and does not work, she has free time. Twice a day, in the morning and in the evening, I also work with goats. 

Children and goats require attention and I don't have time to be sad.


----------



## Damfino

I'm so terribly sorry! My deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## cristina-sorina

ReNat said:


> I have heard that the Americans do not share difficulties and you do not empathize with each other, we have a different way. However, talking on your forum, I came to the conclusion that mostly Americans, at least those who keep goats, are normal people, and we all share one significant phenomenon, we are all people and this is the main one.
> 
> So here is friends my, in my family time come sorrow, 24. 02. "My wife died. Now I have to live in a new reality, in the morning I send two children to school, one to kindergarten (preschool), another one is 3 years old, this child was taken by his grandmother to her house to live for a while, since the grandmother is retired and does not work, she has free time. Twice a day, in the morning and in the evening, I also work with goats.
> 
> Children and goats require attention and I don't have time to be sad.


May God rest her soul and her memory be eternal, from one Orthodox Christian to another. I am so very deeply sorry for your profound loss.


----------



## MadHouse

I feel your shock. Feel embraced by us here and yes, we “americans” are just people, and we do empathize!
I am glad the grandmother can help. Hug your kids and goats often. You will eventually have time to grieve.
Sending big waves of love your way.


----------



## ReNat

cristina-sorina said:


> May God rest her soul and her memory be eternal, from one Orthodox Christian to another. I am so very deeply sorry for your profound loss.


That 's right, I need your moral support now. Thank you , my friends!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no ReNat, I'm so terribly sorry. You must be heartbroken. ((HUGS))
We'll be here for you, to listen and care. Keeping busy helps, but allow yourself time to grieve too. It'll help you all heal.
Hang in there.


----------



## MadCatX

My friend, you and I have talk ed about this. Im terribly sorry for Natalia, I will pray for you and your family. I lost my mother as a child and its hard but you are a great man and father. 

If you need too, hit me up.

И Бог сотрет все слезы с их глаз; и не будет больше смерти, ни печали, ни плача, ни боли, ни прежнего, ибо прежнее прошло.

Откровение 21: 4


----------



## ksalvagno

ReNat said:


> I have heard that the Americans do not share difficulties and you do not empathize with each other, we have a different way. However, talking on your forum, I came to the conclusion that mostly Americans, at least those who keep goats, are normal people, and we all share one significant phenomenon, we are all people and this is the main one.
> 
> So here is friends my, in my family time come sorrow, 24. 02. "My wife died. Now I have to live in a new reality, in the morning I send two children to school, one to kindergarten (preschool), another one is 3 years old, this child was taken by his grandmother to her house to live for a while, since the grandmother is retired and does not work, she has free time. Twice a day, in the morning and in the evening, I also work with goats.
> 
> Children and goats require attention and I don't have time to be sad.


Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. What a great loss to you and your family. My deepest sympathy to you.

In America we definitely do empathize with each other. We also help each other out in times of trouble. Unfortunately the terrible videos when people are bad to each other show up on the internet and not the good we do for each other.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ReNat

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## cristina-sorina

ReNat said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> View attachment 174997


What a beautiful family you have!


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a beautiful family photo and such precious children. You're in my thoughts and prayers. ((Hug))


----------



## jschies

I am so sorry.. Thank you for sharing with us. I agree with the others that you have a beautiful family.


----------



## ReNat

Yes, guys, the family was beautiful, but now it has become like a bird without a second wing.


----------



## MadCatX

As strong as you are comrade, you have it. Remember God is always with you.


----------



## jschies

How are the children? I am a teacher and the children that I have known that lost a loved one wanted to write or draw. I gave one child a nice hardbound journal and told him to write in it when he missed his mom or wanted to tell her something. He still has it and it helped a little. The little ones could draw pictures for mom. I am praying for peace for you and your family.


----------



## ReNat

MadCatX said:


> As strong as you are comrade, you have it. Remember God is always with you.


Thank you for your kind words. Yes, I always think that we are not alone.


----------



## ReNat

jschies said:


> How are the children? I am a teacher and the children that I have known that lost a loved one wanted to write or draw. I gave one child a nice hardbound journal and told him to write in it when he missed his mom or wanted to tell her something. He still has it and it helped a little. The little ones could draw pictures for mom. I am praying for peace for you and your family.


Thank you for your kind words.

You gave me good advice, I will definitely buy small albums for children, personally for each child. Thanks again for your participation.


----------



## ReNat

Despite the loss of mom, the children work and the goat helps them.


----------



## MadCatX

Martin the T-72 Battle Goat is always ready!


----------



## ReNat

Living in the city, I go every day to the farm to the goats. The farm is located outside the city at a distance of 4 km from my residence.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so neat.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> I have heard that the Americans do not share difficulties and you do not empathize with each other, we have a different way. However, talking on your forum, I came to the conclusion that mostly Americans, at least those who keep goats, are normal people, and we all share one significant phenomenon, we are all people and this is the main one.
> 
> So here is friends my, in my family time come sorrow, 24. 02. "My wife died. Now I have to live in a new reality, in the morning I send two children to school, one to kindergarten (preschool), another one is 3 years old, this child was taken by his grandmother to her house to live for a while, since the grandmother is retired and does not work, she has free time. Twice a day, in the morning and in the evening, I also work with goats.
> 
> Children and goats require attention and I don't have time to be sad.


Oh, oh! Not your mother, your WIFE, with the children still so young! Most deeply felt compassion! I especially feel strongly for the teddy bear in the coffin; so much love behind it! I guess it is the three-year-old who put it there.

(I believe we humans are all individuals. Most on this forum are very friendly and co-feeling.)

Great luck with all the new work, so suddenly being all yours!


----------



## Trollmor

Wish you energy to all the work, physical and spiritual. Sending kind thoughts to all of you, especially the young ones.


----------



## ReNat

Today I sent all my 4 children to visit my grandmother 120 km away until March 23. I have a new emotional experience, before this was not, probably children distracted, and now I'm alone, even cry.


----------



## Trollmor

You are careful not to give her any Corona virus, you are?


----------



## Damfino

ReNat said:


> Today I sent all my 4 children to visit my grandmother 120 km away until March 23. I have a new emotional experience, before this was not, probably children distracted, and now I'm alone, even cry.
> View attachment 176309


That is a beautiful picture. I'm glad you can cry. It is difficult but healthy to grieve.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Allowing yourself to grieve will help you be stronger for your kids. You're an amazing loving person, thank you for sharing that wonderful picture of your wife and youngest kids. ((HUG))


----------



## cristina-sorina

May God give you strength to carry this heavy load. I'm so sorry. The picture is beautiful, she looked like she was a very loving and kind woman.


----------



## Trollmor

Dear ReNat, how are you doing? I heard a couple of days ago that the megacity of Moscow has closed. I wonder, are you able to go those 3 kilometers (was it?) to your goats?

And you DO protect the children's grandmother from the virus, do you?!


----------



## ReNat

Trollmor said:


> Dear ReNat, how are you doing? I heard a couple of days ago that the megacity of Moscow has closed. I wonder, are you able to go those 3 kilometers (was it?) to your goats?
> 
> And you DO protect the children's grandmother from the virus, do you?!


Where I live (a city of 100,000 people), there is simply a quarantine, schools and pre-school institutions are closed, and state institutions operate remotely. You can move around the city without restrictions.


----------



## ReNat

My children and I visited the Kursk Magnetic Anomaly, a quarry.


----------



## Damfino

I can't play your video! It says it's private so I can't view it.


----------



## ReNat

Hello, my friends! My state allocated our family, as a large family, a plot of land, free of charge 900 square meters, for the construction of a residential building in the parish of our city. Today we have defined the boundaries of our site. I really want to build a house, I will keep you informed of my construction, but for now the video is what we got. Plot number 492


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't view the video but congratulations on the land!


----------



## ReNat

part of the land is in the ravine.


----------



## ReNat




----------



## cristina-sorina

Wow! Congratulations! Looks like your children are already enjoying their new land!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## ReNat

Сhildren and I really want to build a house, although we already have land and a house, but it is located 30 minutes from us. The conditions for children are worse there, a town with 5,000 people, no swimming pool, no ice rink ...


----------



## ReNat

We were very lucky, in the backyard we have a place for grazing goats.


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> We were very lucky, in the backyard we have a place for grazing goats.


This was what I was going to ask about. I really look forward to seeing Goat Martin happily grazing in the new land!


----------



## ReNat

Hi guys, how are you? I'm OK,if you can call it that. It's hard for one dad to raise 4 children


----------



## Tanya

ReNat said:


> Hi guys, how are you? I'm OK,if you can call it that. It's hard for one dad to raise 4 children


I take my hat off to you. Single parent homes are not only woman.


----------



## MadHouse

Good to hear from you!
Did you start on your house?
Do you still have the goats?
Good luck with it all!


----------



## Boers4ever

Hello @ReNat! I'm from Texas USA. It is so neat to see Martin helping the community like he is. My deepest condolences for the loss of your wife. Russia sounds like a wonderful place! I sure would like to see it one day.


----------



## MadCatX

There he is haahaa COMRADE! It is very good to hear from you. I know its been hard for you..but you are a RUSSIAN BEAR! haahaa - Its good to see you again man, I hope Martin is doing well!


----------



## cristina-sorina

ReNat said:


> Hi guys, how are you? I'm OK,if you can call it that. It's hard for one dad to raise 4 children


How has your summer been? How are your children? So good to hear from you!


----------



## Tanya

ReNat said:


> Hi guys, how are you? I'm OK,if you can call it that. It's hard for one dad to raise 4 children


здороваться


----------



## ReNat

Tanya said:


> I take my hat off to you. Single parent homes are not only woman.


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## ReNat

MadHouse said:


> Good to hear from you!
> Did you start on your house?
> Do you still have the goats?
> Good luck with it all!










This year, we tried to start building our own house, but we declared a state of isolation and things didn't move.

I keep goats,but the herd is reduced, 4 dairy goats and 5 goats were killed by free dogs.


----------



## Tanya

I am sorry you lost some goats. I really you guys can get started on that house.


----------



## ReNat

cristina-sorina said:


> How has your summer been? How are your children? So good to hear from you!









All summer I was fond of children and a little with goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

So glad to hear from you. Sorry about your goats.


----------



## MadHouse

ReNat said:


> View attachment 189775
> This year, we tried to start building our own house, but we declared a state of isolation and things didn't move.
> 
> I keep goats,but the herd is reduced, 4 dairy goats and 5 goats were killed by free dogs.


I am so very sorry about the loose dogs taking the goats! :imsorry:
I hope the others are safe now!
Nice to see the kids enjoying summer.


----------



## ReNat

Difficulties are and will always be, we will live regardless of anything.


----------



## ReNat

About dogs, I had a dog, a bitch, a Caucasian shepherd, it flowed and the males ran and killed the goats.


----------



## Tanya

Dogs are hunters by nature and I know that the instinct to kill to eat will always be there. Sorry you lost them. 
I have no dogs at all. The farm next to me has a collie he sometimes lets get out onto my farm. But he got kicked by my Emu so he doesnt come here often.


----------



## MadCatX

LOL That you Renat? got the full hat going haha


----------



## ReNat

Tanya said:


> Dogs are hunters by nature and I know that the instinct to kill to eat will always be there. Sorry you lost them.
> I have no dogs at all. The farm next to me has a collie he sometimes lets get out onto my farm. But he got kicked by my Emu so he doesnt come here often.


Still, it is not necessary to keep a dog bitch, it will come to dog males, for a dog wedding.Still, it is not necessary to keep a dog bitch, it will come to dog males, for a dog wedding .и


----------



## KST Goat Farm

@ReNat are you still around? How is Martin? Did you get your house built?


----------



## goathiker

Russian internet has been pretty much isolated from the world now. I doubt this site is accessible anymore.


----------



## MadCatX

Nah, you're good from Russia. Last I spoke to him. His Wife had passed and he was raising their children.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh, that's sad! I loved this thread about Martin!


----------

